
The Mongols built an empire with one technological breakthrough - podiki
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/the-mongols-built-an-empire-with-one-technological-breakthrough/
======
meri_dian
It's a shame that the popular conception of the Mongols is one of a mindless
horde... The entire Mongol empire was built on innovation, not just in
military tactics and strategy but also in administration. And it all started
at the top with Genghis Khan.

Instead of killing all members of a conquered population, Genghis offered the
talented artisans, craftsmen, engineers and warriors among them a place in the
Mongol empire, an offer many accepted. Incorporating Chinese military
engineers from the Song Dynasty was how the Mongol army became so adept at
sieges.

Genghis encouraged the development of a postal system and roads linking the
massive empire, and allowed the people he conquered to continue practicing
their own religions. Unique to the Mongol empire among other steppe empires in
history is that when Genghis died, his empire actually continued to grow, a
testament to the foundations upon which he built his empire. All other
confederations of steppe peoples that aspired to empire crumbled when their
leaders inevitably died.

~~~
podiki
I agree, there was a lot of remarkable things that happened even though people
tend to dwell on the violence. I would love to see more about the history (and
in that setting more generally); the 2007 movie Mongol was really different
and wonderful. It's a shame that the followups that were planned were never
made, shortchanging the only movie.

